# FloGas - is it cheaper than Calor?



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im sure someone told me that FloGas that I can get at my Shell petrol station is cheaper than Calor Gas bottles?? Anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi

Flogas is cheaper than Calor. However, although these retailers will exchange a flogas cylinder for a Calor one, you cant change a flogas for a calor one.

Dave

656


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Is FloGas available all over the country??


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

When we first had our narrowboat, it had two Flogas bottles, but the difficulties of finding outlets (especially on the canals) meant we changed (i.e. bought) two Calor bottles. The Calor ones we started using (12/13 kg) were a slightly different shape to the Flogas, and were larger in diameter, which meant the gas locker became a bit of a tight squeeze. Watch out for that if you change.

Gerald


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

If you order through their website, they'll deliver. Have used their home delivery twice and it has been great.

Pete


----------



## nigelcopp02 (3 mo ago)

89539 said:


> If you order through their website, they'll deliver. Have used their home delivery twice and it has been great. Pete


 Their drivers are poor ordered from them waited in all day phoned them later afternoon to be told they couldn’t park not even have the decency to phone me when you get artics parking with their hazard lights on and doing their deliveries don’t know why they want your phone number as they don’t call you


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It may have got worse in 16 years Nige...since this thread was started  

Welcome btw


----------

